# jumping spider housing?



## terancheped42 (Jan 18, 2012)

i am hoping to get a jumping spider (well catch on when it gets warmer out) and i need to know what to keep one in. i have tall jars that i have kept them in the last time i had them but i also have empty 5 and 10 gallon fishs tanks with lids and a small KK. so witch on is the best to keep a jumping spider or 2 in?


----------



## donniedark0 (Jan 18, 2012)

terancheped42 said:


> i am hoping to get a jumping spider (well catch on when it gets warmer out) and i need to know what to keep one in. i have tall jars that i have kept them in the last time i had them but i also have empty 5 and 10 gallon fishs tanks with lids and a small KK. so witch on is the best to keep a jumping spider or 2 in?


im in the same boat and i cant wait to catch one. I even might order one if there is any big ones availble. 

But from what I understand, they need sunlight ( to keep their blood warm to be more active), lots of climbing material / jumping material ( to exercise and stay strong / active ) and  an enclosure that isnt to big. No water dish, since they can drown easily. I think a certain part of the enclosure should be misted so they can drink that way. 

Thats what I have gathered so far from google to prepare for one.


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 20, 2012)

donniedark0 said:


> and  an enclosure that isnt to big.


It really just depends on the species. Rule of thumb: bigger is always better when it comes to jumping spider enclosures! P. regius can jump over 3ft to catch a cricket! That is pretty far for a little spider. Also they have EXCELLENT vision! 


terancheped42 said:


> i also have empty 5 and 10 gallon fishs tanks.


I keep my female P. regius in a small juvenile sling enclosure, but preferably you want a bigger enclosure for jumping spiders (not necessarily needed though). A 5 gallon enclosure would be nice if you were trying to breed!


donniedark0 said:


> But from what I understand, they need sunlight ( to keep their blood warm to be more active), lots of climbing material / jumping material ( to exercise and stay strong / active ) and  an enclosure that isnt to big. No water dish, since they can drown easily. I think a certain part of the enclosure should be misted so they can drink that way.


I keep my P. regius next to a window. But its active whenever I turn a light on! Also yes, you need lots of climbing material/jumping material. Fake plants will work just fine! You do not need a water dish and I mist my enclosure every other day or so. Also they eat pinhead crickets. The crickets should be the same size or smaller than your jumping spider. I feed about 2-3 pinhead crickets a week to my P. regius. She has a ferociousness appetite for a little spider and is always fun to watch! I actually just saw her jump on a cricket for the first time today.


----------



## mindstorm (Jan 20, 2012)

Arachno Dano said:


> It really just depends on the species. Rule of thumb: bigger is always better when it comes to jumping spider enclosures! *P. regius can jump over 3ft to catch a cricket! *That is pretty far for a little spider. Also they have EXCELLENT vision!


:: Where did you get this?


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 20, 2012)

Experience, arachnoboards, internet. I've answered these questions multiple times on these threads. If you run a search you will find all the information you need about jumping spiders! 

~Dano


----------

